# Uber instant pay jail...how long til resolution?



## Karinafox (Jan 1, 2019)

I am a new driver for uber eats. They 1rst suspended my instant pay 4 days ago with no warning. Due to high cancellations. Even though I had been calling support looking for help as the navigation GPS system keeps freezing providing me to get lost or unable to find recipient. I received no help with the issue. So the past 4 days I have contacted countless agents all giving me the run around or changing the story. I've heard it all from "instant pay suspended for security risk against phishing" "escalation sent" etc etc...

Finally an agent yesterday assured me that their specialist team would have it fixed by this morning and if not to call back. Still no instant pay now I am being told the same circular b.s. "we've submitted another appeal please wait 72 hours to hear from our team as we have no way of seeing or talking to the specialist team or financial department.....(how shady is that from a multi million dollar company?) 

Unfortunately this is my only job and have not worked long enough to save anything except for rent. I use instant pay to cover my trip expenses, wear and tear (got a flat tire last week ubering! ) mind you some nights it's so slow I'll work 7 hours and get 2 trips only making $12....that doesn't even cover the gas used to keep driving to find hot spots with boost! This job so far has done nothing but cause me grief so I am looking elsewhere. 

Has anyone dealt with this issue and when does it get solved? If at all? For 4 days it said "unable to access instant pay" this morning it says "you can use instant pay when you've +$1.00 balance". I understand they transferred last week's earnings to deposit but they keep urging me to still take trips?! I can't stress enough to them that I cannot work if not receiving transportation expenses as my car does not run on hopes and dreams. The last thing I need is to go out and run out of gas and have to pay for a tow for this shitty company. Please any responses are appreciated.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I’m sorry about your situation Karina but Ubereats isn’t a job. It’s a side gig. Your best bet is to start putting in applications even apply with temporary companies. If you could even find a job for 10 bucks an hour you would be better off.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I'm sorry about your situation Karina but Ubereats isn't a job. It's a side gig. Your best bet is to start putting in applications even apply with temporary companies. If you could even find a job for 10 bucks an hour you would be better off.


Apply to Door Dash and Grub Hub, Uber eats sucks.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Karinafox said:


> I am a new driver for uber eats. They 1rst suspended my instant pay 4 days ago with no warning. Due to high cancellations. Even though I had been calling support looking for help as the navigation GPS system keeps freezing providing me to get lost or unable to find recipient. I received no help with the issue. So the past 4 days I have contacted countless agents all giving me the run around or changing the story. I've heard it all from "instant pay suspended for security risk against phishing" "escalation sent" etc etc...
> 
> Finally an agent yesterday assured me that their specialist team would have it fixed by this morning and if not to call back. Still no instant pay now I am being told the same circular b.s. "we've submitted another appeal please wait 72 hours to hear from our team as we have no way of seeing or talking to the specialist team or financial department.....(how shady is that from a multi million dollar company?)
> 
> ...


First things first. Welcome aboard!

Sorry to hear this has been your experience so far especially if Uber is your main source of income.

Hopefully, you'll find someone intelligent that will listen at Uber.
Hang in there.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IR12 said:


> First things first. Welcome aboard!
> 
> Sorry to hear this has been your experience so far especially if Uber is your main source of income.
> 
> ...


Intelligent and Uber, the Twain shall never meet.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

if it says you have to earn money to instant pay then it was re-enabled and now you can use instant pay

keep in mind whenever you update your cash out information it will disable instant pay for 48 hours to try to prevent criminals from phishing you and cashing out your money


----------



## Ray Royale (Jul 31, 2017)

Stuck in the same boat. They got rid of my instant pay and now I’m struggling just to stay afloat for a whole WEEK of driving without instant pay. I have to turn on lyft if I need quick instant cash and i hate driving pax.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

They cut me off for 6 months. 3 year driver 4.9 rating. They dont value drivers.


----------

